# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Kindle Business books

## IanF

For kindle users there is a great service for free and cheap books. Powerreads they focus on business and related books just to find the time to read them! Maybe cancel DSTV for a while.
 :Wink:

----------

Dave A (23-Jun-12)

----------

